# DVR Sooooo Slow



## EricHilton1987 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi guys.

Can you please tell me what (if anything) I can do to make my freakin r22-100 standard def DVR speed up. 
The guide takes about 9 secons to scroll as does changing channels. 

I have reformatted, changed settings (such as scroll effects OFF.).

Are their any patches or hacks to make it faster?

If not, what are the chances DirecTV would take my box back and give me a better model?

My service is under 1 yr contract.

Thank You SO MUCH!


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

shakethebabyass said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Can you please tell me what (if anything) I can do to make my freakin r22-100 standard def DVR speed up.
> The guide takes about 9 secons to scroll as does changing channels.
> ...


Wait for the next software release.....


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ours works very slowly with the remote in RF mode. We had to set it back to IR and it is much faster.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The R22/HR2x series of DVR's is NOT for impatient people.

It's perfect for folks with dialup internet though since it responds at about the same speed when you issue a command. :new_sleep


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

shakethebabyass said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Can you please tell me what (if anything) I can do to make my freakin r22-100 standard def DVR speed up.


You want speed? Drop it off of a ten-story building.

The vast majority of us HR2x/R22 owners feel your pain.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

My R22-100 is pretty fast but I don't have it connected to the internet and hardly record anything after I watch it I delete it when it slows down I perform a Reset Everything which will reformat the hard drive delete all recordings,parental control settings and favorites lists then I reset it back up.When I had a R15-500 I had to do the same thing with it when it slowed down have it set to scroll and remote's in IR.Don't know why but it seems that the DVR platform that DirecTV has chosen is reformat sensitive.


P.S. For the best results I run the national software release.Which at this time is 0x34c.


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

I picked r22-100, But mine was SLOW and irritating. Still the fastest out of listed options. 

As stated wait till next software release. BIG improvement! Much more bearable and will be the best. 2.5-3 seconds for guide to launch and 2 for scroll. After reboot. May change but it looks good as of right now. 


I have noticed that any active downloading vod slows my unit to a crawl.


----------

